# Thunderbird et IMAP/SMTP Yandex



## LS Zaitsev (3 Août 2020)

Bonjour à tous,
J'utilise depuis plusieurs années le service mail de Yandex pour une de mes boîtes mail. J'utilise également depuis au moins une décennie le client mail Mozilla Thunderbird (toutes plateformes confondues).
Depuis 1 an environ, Thunderbird ne parvient plus à gérer correctement Yandex : je ne peux plus envoyer de message.

J'ai essayé sous 3 OS (OSX Mojave, Windows 10, Ubuntu), j'ai configuré à la main (serveur, port, etc.) selon les indications de Yandex. Rien n'y fait.
Je reçois mais je ne peux pas envoyer.

Quand je passe par l'interface web Yandex, évidemment cela fonctionne.

Des idées ?
Merci.


----------



## bompi (3 Août 2020)

En attendant de trouver une solution, tu peux aussi utiliser un autre compte pour envoyer tes messages.

Exemple : j'ai un compte chez un fournisseur XXX mais mon fournisseur d'accès est YYY. J'utilise le serveur d'envoi de YYY pour envoyer les messages de XXX. Les clients de messagerie savent faire ça, Thunderbird compris, tout simplement parce que le protocole (SMTP et ses compléments) le permet. Une fois le message envoyé, le client de messagerie le copiera dans le dossier des messages envoyés du compte XXX.


----------



## bompi (3 Août 2020)

Cela étant dit, je viens de créer un compte et ensuite de le configurer dans Thunderbird. Yandex utilise OAuth 2.0 (ou quelque chose d'approchant) pour permettre à Thunderbird de se connecter. Or il est précisé lors de la procédure d'authentification que Thunderbird aura le droit de lire/supprimer des messages : il n'est pas fait mention de l'envoi de message...


----------



## bompi (3 Août 2020)

J'ai essayé de modifier le mode de connexion en SMTP puisque l'OAuth 2.0 ne semble pas donner les droits suffisants.
Les méthodes de connexion directe genre mot de passe n'ont pas davantage fonctionné.

J'ai donc adopté la méthode citée dans mon premier message et cela a très bien marché. Dans Thunderbird, il est très simple de désigner la configuration (serveur + paramètres) à utiliser dans le paramétrage du compte (il y a un menu déroulant avec tous les serveurs configurés).


----------



## LS Zaitsev (3 Août 2020)

Nous avons fait les mêmes tentatives.
Par contre, je ne comprends pas ta solution : quel rapport avec mon fournisseur d'accès (Orange en l'occurrence) ?
Je ne saisis peut-être pas bien la terminologie "fournisseur d'accès"... Le français n'est pas ma langue maternelle et certaines expressions, plutôt génériques, me résistent encore.

J'ai des comptes Gmail, donc, suivant ton raisonnement : je paramètre les infos SMTP du compte Yandex dans Thunderbird (menu Gestion de comptes / Serveur, etc.) avec les coordonnées du SMTP Google et cela fonctionnerait, c'est bien ça ?


----------



## bompi (3 Août 2020)

Oui.
J'ai fait le test tout à l'heure et ça fonctionne avec un des autres comptes mails que j'utilise :

le message est techniquement envoyé par une autre passerelle ;
cependant il est vu comme venant de Yandex ;
Thunderbird, une fois le message envoyé, l'enregistre dans le dossier "envoyés" du compte Yandex.
Le tout est donc d'avoir un _autre_ compte de messagerie dont on puisse utiliser la passerelle d'envoi.

Pourquoi je parle de fournisseur d'accès (FAI, en anglais _Internet Provider_) ? Tout simplement parce qu'avec un accès Internet vient systématiquement une adresse de messagerie avec serveur IMAP et serveur SMTP. Il suffit donc d'utiliser la passerelle de son 
FAI pour envoyer ses messages, même pour d'autres adresses de messagerie (ici Yandex).

PS : en fait, on utilise les principes du protocole SMTP, qui permettent de séparer le contenu du message (dont l'objet et l'expéditeur, par exemple) des moyens utilisés pour l'acheminer. En examinant les en-têtes des messages envoyés de la sorte, on voit bien la passerelle utilisée.


----------



## LS Zaitsev (4 Août 2020)

Je vais essayer cela demain.
Par contre, je suis surpris : je n'ai jamais eu d'adresse de messagerie avec mes FAI. Cela dit, je réside hors de France depuis plusieurs années.
Là, je me connecte à mon espace client chez Orange, il n'y a aucune possibilité de créer une adresse email auprès d'eux (je ne suis pas chez Orange France).
Mais peu importe, cela devrait fonctionner simplement avec les serveurs Google de mes comptes Gmail. Cela dit, j'aurais voulu séparer les choses...
Je confirmerai ici le bon fonctionnement.


----------



## bompi (4 Août 2020)

Chez Orange France (ou Sosh) tu obtiens une adresse de messagerie. Je suppose que c'est toujours le cas pour les autres fournisseurs français.

En fait, l'essentiel est d'avoir une messagerie avec authentification (p.ex. SSL et mot de passe), utilisable depuis n'importe quel réseau et n'importe quel client. Ça fonctionne avec FastMail ou Online (aujourd'hui Scaleway) mais sans doute aussi avec GMail ou iCloud : l'essentiel est que ces messageries autorisent les accès à leur passerelle. Le reste n'est qu'affaire de protocole.

Grosso modo :

tu as une partie routage :
*MAIL FROM:* alfred.hitchcock@orange.fr
*RCPT TO:* jean-pierre@melville.fr
puis une partie donnée :
*DATA*
*From:* Alfie <alfred.hitchcock@yandex.com>
*To:* Jean-Pierre <jean-pierre@melville.fr>
*Subject:* Tempus fugit

Dear JP
CU in Cannes.
 Alfie.
*.*
La première partie détermine l'acheminement du message.
La seconde le contenu tel qu'il sera affiché dans le client de messagerie du destinataire.
Si ce dernier répond, ce sera bien à l'adresse Yandex.

J'ai fait quelques tests de plus :

ça ne marche pas tout à fait avec GMail, qui change tous les entêtes : le mail part mais le nom de l'émetteur est l'adresse GMail ;
ça fonctionne correctement avec Outlook ; en fait non.
ça marche avec Orange (j'ai une connexion Sosh donc une adresse Orange)
ça marche avec FastMail.


----------



## LS Zaitsev (5 Août 2020)

Je comprends mieux. Je viens de tester, en effet, le destinataire reçoit l'email de l'adresse Gmail et non du compte Yandex.
Au risque de paraitre un peu lourd, je ne comprends toujours pas ce que le FAI vient faire là-dedans, ainsi que la connexion Sosh (qu'est-ce ? après un coup d'œil sur Google, j'ai l'impression que c'est aussi un FAI). Je ne vis pas en France. Orange est présent dans plus de 20 pays.
J'ai eu des FAI dans plusieurs pays (Colombie, Brésil, Maroc, Antilles néerlandaises,...) et jamais aucun d'entre eux ne m'a fourni de service email (étant utilisateur d'internet de longue date, je n'en aurais eu aucune utilité).

J'ai fait une recherche à propos de Fastmail, je ne connaissais pas. C'est un service payant et je ne vais pas créer une adresse auprès d'eux juste pour tester...

Le principal étant que tu as trouvé l'origine du problème (qui vient de Yandex), ce que je n'avais pas pu faire. Cela m'ennuie car je vais souvent en Russie pour le travail et l'écosystème Yandex y est quasi-indispensable (et en plus, j'aime bien). Bon, ce n'est pas si grave, j'utilise l'interface web ou l'appli mobile.
Merci.


----------



## bompi (5 Août 2020)

Pourquoi parler du FAI ? Parce que la plupart d'entre eux, au début d'Internet en France (_a minima_), fournissaient une adresse de messagerie avec la connexion. Je parle d'un temps où Google n'existait pas  [mes premières adresses datent d'_avant_ la diffusion de l'Internet]. Avec une connexion AOL, on avait une adresse AOL.

En ces temps plutôt simples, il n'y avait aucun contrôle sur les passerelles d'envoi. Puis, avec le jambon de synthèse et le piratage de ces passerelles ou des clients de messagerie, des contrôles ont été ajoutés, à commencer par la vérification qu'on était bien dans le réseau du fournisseur. Ainsi, Wanadoo (avant Orange...) s'est mis à vérifier que c'était bien derrière une connexion à ses services que l'on utilisait sa passerelle SMTP.
Dans le même temps se sont développés les services de messagerie autonomes (comme Hotmail (racheté par Microsoft et longtemps basé sur FreeBSD), Yahoo Mail, GMail etc.) Avec ces services, on a utilisé des versions enrichies de SMTP, avec authentification puis authentification _et_ chiffrement, ce qui permet de les utiliser de partout, quelle que soit la connexion utilisée. Et même on pouvait les utiliser pour envoyer les messages pour d'autres adresses.

Aujourd'hui, on est un cran plus loin avec des authentifications déléguées (comme pour GMail et Yandex par exemple) en utilisant des solutions comme OAuth 2. Visiblement, pour Yandex, il y a une délégation assez limitée (pas d'envoi) et c'est bien là ton problème. Il y a peut-être des clients de messagerie qui peuvent obtenir plus de droits. En attendant, on peut utiliser les solutions qui sont restées sur le chiffrement et l'authentification directe pour pallier le problème.
Il ne te reste plus qu'à trouver un service gratuit. Tu peux créer par exemple un compte (gratuit) chez /e/ et ça devrait fonctionner pour le dépannage.


----------



## LS Zaitsev (5 Août 2020)

Je vois...
Effectivement, une adresse @WANADOO venait avec les offres internet de France Telecom (à l'époque des modems 33K puis 56K).
Merci de cette brève histoire de l'email, très instructive.
Pour le moment, je me contenterai de l'interface web et de l'application Android, Yandex n'étant pas non plus mon adresse principale.
Pour des suggestions d'autres plate-formes mail, afin de s'émanciper (un peu) de Google, je suis preneur...

Je suis disposé à payer (un montant raisonnable), mais avec l'assurance de n'avoir aucun problème : envoi/réception garantis, pièces jointes effectives, pas de reconnaissance automatique comme spam par les autres plate-formes, etc.
Pour le moment, j'ai testé quelques services, il y avait toujours un souci empêchant l'usage quotidien... m'obligeant à revenir à Gmail.


----------



## bompi (5 Août 2020)

J'utilise FastMail depuis un bon moment (dix ans ?) et je n'ai eu qu'une mini-panne partielle de quelques heures il y a quelques années. C'est simple et de bon goût ; ils ne s'occupent que de peu de choses : messagerie, calendrier et contacts surtout. Peu de choses donc mais ils les font bien.
Côté agenda et contacts, après l'avoir testé parce que j'en avais par-dessus la tête des problèmes d'iCloud (et ses prédécesseurs) voire de GMail (pour les contacts), je l'ai adopté : je l'utilise sans aucun problème de perte ou de duplication d'éléments, quelle que soit la plate-forme.
S'y connectent mes deux téléphones (iOS et Android (dans des versions orthodoxes ou assez exotiques)) et mes divers ordinateurs (Linux, W10 et macOS) simultanément sans aucun accroc, avec toute sorte d'applications. Tout est très standard donc pas de maux de tête.
Au niveau sécurité, c'est très satisfaisant : double authentification, débrayable par application, mot de passe dédié à chaque appareil etc.

Lors du rachat par Opera, je craignais le pire mais rien de fâcheux n'est survenu ; depuis ils ont repris leur indépendance.

J'ai aussi un compte chez Online (Scaleway) mais je ne le conseille pas : beaucoup de problèmes de connexion et un support un peu moyen.


----------



## LS Zaitsev (11 Août 2020)

Merci pour la suggestion. J'ai du mal à franchir le pas d'un service email payant, mais je conçois que cela se justifie. Entre les stockages cloud, hébergement de site, nom de domaine, quelques applications, etc. Les charges numériques mensuelles/annuelles augmentent peu à peu !

Pour l'heure, Gmail me satisfait pleinement, sauf cette opposition _de principe_.

Je n'ai que faire des fonctions de contacts et d'agenda : j'ai l'impression que ces fonctions envahissent tout et sont redondantes (contacts Google, contacts Apple, agenda Google, agenda OSX, contacts/agenda Samsung si on a un phone Android de la marque, contacts/agenda Lightning de Thunderbird, tout ça c'est trop !)


----------



## bompi (11 Août 2020)

À un moment j'utilisais iCloud pour les contacts et l'agenda. Mais ça bagotait un peu pour le second et créait sans cesse des doublons pour les premiers. Je suis passé du côté Google, ce qui demande un peu de travail, pour à peu de choses près des problèmes similaires : pourtant, je ne fais rien de sensationnel. 

Après avoir testé FastMail pour la messagerie, j'ai essayé leur agenda et leur carnet d'adresse et là, aucun souci : pas un. Ils utilisent (bien) des standards, c'est rapide et ça marche. Du coup, je ne dépends plus d'aucun acteur polyvalent majeur, chez qui ce n'est qu'un lot de fonctionnalités _parmi d'autres_, implémentés dans la volonté de faire système et d'une manière semi-fermée.

C'est là le coeur de la démarche : je cherche le plus possible les fournisseurs qui n'enferment pas et qui proposent des interfaces compatibles avec des standards éprouvés. 

Yandex, il me semble que j'utilisais leur magasin d'application quand j'utilisais SailFishOS.


----------



## LS Zaitsev (11 Août 2020)

bompi a dit:


> C'est là le coeur de la démarche : je cherche le plus possible les fournisseurs qui n'enferment pas et qui proposent des interfaces compatibles avec des standards éprouvés.



C'est un excellent principe, que l'on peut appliquer dans bien d'autres domaines.


----------

